# New pepper mills and hooked



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a pepper and salt mill made from purple heart and laminated birdseye maple.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are two more the one on the left is a salt mill with laminated scraps (when I made the cuts for the celtic knot I had to take extra material to make room for the thickness of the laminate)from the original mills and the right is a pepper mill fromn an earlier post and both are 6" in size.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

The left pepper mill is figured walnut with laminated scraps (when I made the cuts for the celtic knot I had to take extra material to make room for the thickness of the laminate)from the original mills and the one on the right is bubinga with lamiinated purple heart.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

This pepper mill I made to resemble a light house and it is made from laminated Brizilian cherry. I am making a salt mill to match match this one. I am debating carving windows in the salt mill. 
Has anyone sold a pepper or salt mill and what was you asking price?


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

Very, very nice work. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy crap man those are nice. 
I really like the celtic knot. Great work.
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG, I've created a monster!!!. Good work Bill, keep em coming.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

glad to see my scraps made some nice pieces. haha. Nothing better then sharing one mans trash to let someone make treasures. You can go ahead and send me one


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> OMG, I've created a monster!!!. Good work Bill, keep em coming.
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks guys for the encouraging comments. I don’t think you created a monster just putting a little spice in my life. LOL :laughing:


----------

